# The company "Brinks"? Says CO detectors won't do they are made for - is this true?



## TripleHotFudge (May 2, 2020)

So, I am reading this article:

Brinks Home Security

Here's the interesting sentence:
"A CO detector can’t detect a leak in a propane tank, which means homeowners could still be at risk. "

Which makes it sound like the CO detector I bought for the purpose of detecting CO leaks in my residence has no value. Is this true?

Then this sentence,

*These detectors are very sensitive, but to work optimally they have to be properly placed.*

makes it sounds like, "Well, yeah they work but only if you place them lower to the ground".

It's almost like they start off with a full blown lie and then half-correct the lie later on in the article. Can somebody offer some truth here?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

CO detectors, detect "CO" Sorry not being an A$$ here.

Propane Is not "CO"

When you burn Propane "CO" can be a byproduct.

So no, a CO detector will not detect a leak of uncombusted propane.

EDIT... "CO" is a tiny bit lighter than air, but not enough to rise above the air, it will mix with the air, from what I read they can be placed between 6" from the floor or from the ceiling.
If installed on the ceiling stay 6" from any wall.
But I would follow what the manufacture states.


----------



## TripleHotFudge (May 2, 2020)

After having read your post and going back over the "Brinks" article very briefly I guess I am one of homeowners in the group they talk about. I think I'm guilty of equating propane leak = CO in the air.

Thank you for helping see there is a distinction. I guess I'll have to look into a 2nd detector specifically for propane leaks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Propane is much less dangerous than CO. Propane has a distinctive odor that is hard to miss. CO is odorless.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

There are "Gas/ CO detectors" in the same unit.
Home Depot has them on their web site.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Steve2444 said:


> There are "Gas/ CO detectors" in the same unit.
> Home Depot has them on their web site.


Yup. We have a combo CO/NG detector on both levels and bought our kid CO/Propane detectors for their place.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

rjniles said:


> Propane is much less dangerous than CO. Propane has a distinctive odor that is hard to miss. CO is odorless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


What? I would definitely not say propane is "much less dangerous than CO".

In some situations, sure. But in other situations definitely not. The scary thing about propane is that it is heavier than air, so if there's a leak it can settle and build up along the floor. Then if it happens to find an ignition source (such as a water heater with it's burners near the floor) then, well, KABOOM!!!

Natural gas is a little bit safer in this regard, because it's lighter than air and has a better chance of dissipating away.

But yes, obviously carbon monoxide is quite dangerous too. I wholeheartedly recommend that everyone learn the symptoms of carbon monoxide poisoning. If you get a headache, dizziness, light headedness, tiredness and/or nausea, try getting yourself to fresh air. If you start to feel better, this could be CO and a very dangerous situation. Drinking Nyquil and going to bed is not the answer in this situation.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

TripleHotFudge said:


> makes it sounds like, "Well, yeah they work but only if you place them lower to the ground".


No, its more like detectors only detect the gases they were designed to detect and are advertised to detect, when installed according to the directions.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Yup. We have a combo CO/NG detector on both levels and bought our kid CO/Propane detectors for their place.


That shows you really love her. 😊


----------

